# Tootsie makes her grand entrance.



## cksand1 (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi...this is Tootsie the cockapoo. Born June 2010. She is excited about being in this forum!


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

She's SO cute! Welcome


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi Tootsie, welcome to ILMC! Tell us some more about you, your mum and dad and which breeder you came from. And about what you can get up to when you are so cute.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

That is one of the best cockapoo photos I have ever seen! What a fantastic dog, love her name, it suits her so well.
So, Tootsie, tell us more about yourself, and your humans, and can we see more pics of you please please please


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Fabulous Photo of you Tootsie - you know how to pose!
Welcome Welcome Welcome xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Tootsie and family .. 

Welcome to the forum ... Tootsie looks a very relexed cockapoo  love her name ....


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Ha ha! Great photo! Welcome Tootsie! We need to know everything about you. 

Karen xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

lol you can tell a lot from a look like that  She looks lovely! I love her eyebrows


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Ah Tootsie, what a nice name for such a pretty cockapoo.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi and welcome! Tootsie looks adorable, such sweet eyes! 

Look forward to hearing more form you and more pictures of your beautiful girl!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Tootsie
You little poser, you're a beauty.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

:wave: Hi tootsie, a cute name for a cute girl!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww, welcome!!


----------

